# Photographer wishing to live, shoot, and live in italy



## Walkerv

Greetings. I am an American photographer wishing to shoot and live in Italy (even if only part time at first) and sell my work there. I am reading horror stories about the beauracracy and paperwork. Here is my question: if I am freelancing and simply selling my work through existing galleries or shops, is it that more easily done than establishing a business there? Could I do that as an American sole proprietor? Option two may be for me to open my own gallery. Tougher option? Finally - I am part of a non profit also - would moving and living in Italy under the auspices of my non profit work make moving easier (the non profit is one that would serve the interests of the area to which I would like to move.). 

Does anyone have a suggestion about the most practical path to take? Our goal is to move, pursue our art, live and make a positive contribution in Italy. Thank you.
Walker


----------



## christinedelrosso

I am an artist with a love of photography living n Italy. I have literally thousands of photos I have taken here. If you find a way to make money on them let me know. I have dual citizenship and live here in Abruzzo. /SNIP/ Get in touch with he American embassy here in Rome for legal issues, the italian consulates in the US will not be as helpful. Sorry I am clueless.
Stay in touch, I am at the 3 the national parks up in the mountains the amazing photo opportunities are endless. i have the photos to prove it. If I can help in any way I am happy to. Christine


----------



## Walkerv

*Living in Italy*

Thank you Christine! Let's stay in touch, and of course I would love to share ideas. I was in Assisi in May and was overwhelmed by the beauty of the mountains - Mt. Subasio was incredible! I don't normally shoot many landscapes, but it was impossible not to.

I will follow your suggestions, and will stay in touch. Thanks! Walker


----------



## christinedelrosso

Assisi is very beautiful and the lighting is amazing. Not to put it down in anyways but you have to see Abruzzo...as an Artist I have seen things here that are not of this world. So amazing I a humble by the beauty....it almost seems like a direct act against God to take a mere photo and hope that captures a possible hint of the beauty. Impossible!!! From the Gran Sasso to door knockers...you have got to see this. Christine 


QUOTE=Walkerv;591640]Thank you Christine! Let's stay in touch, and of course I would love to share ideas. I was in Assisi in May and was overwhelmed by the beauty of the mountains - Mt. Subasio was incredible! I don't normally shoot many landscapes, but it was impossible not to.

I will follow your suggestions, and will stay in touch. Thanks! Walker[/QUOTE]


----------



## motiveART

Hello Walker and Christine - 

While I can't contribute to the beauty battle between Assisi and Abruzzo, because I have not yet been up to photograph Assisi (hope to do so within the next month!), I can attest to Christine's assessment of the beauty that is Abruzzo! It is absolutely breathtaking around EVERY turn! And if you kids upload photos to some accessible social media site, let me know how I can see them!

Best of luck - 

Donald


----------



## MeanderingSoul

Hi christinedelrosso, Walkerv and motiveART!

I've just joined this forum as I am a Photographer leaving for Rome next week from here in the UK. I will be in the Trastevere area for 3 months and am looking to make some contacts/friends when I arrive. 

My reason for the trip, is my other half is out there representing his company and I have only just gone self employed myself, so as I don't yet have a big customer base, I wanted to make the most of the opportunity and tag along. 

I won't have any money really but for general expenses so was sort of hoping to maybe make some money, doing portraiture somehow, or at least getting some assisting work with Italian Photographers, making the most of my Photography Degree, but just reading your posts, it seems I may be suffering serious delusion problems! Originally our trip was meant to be for 7 months and I had more plans to get some good experience shooting out in Rome but now it's 3, I think I will be best served, just shooting and honing my skills on my own. I did though think, I could maybe get a bar job or something in an English speaking bar? Anyway, I'll soon see. 

I have been to Rome last year for 4 days only but know the area a bit. 

How is it going for you two and anyone else who is artistic in Rome?

P.s Ooops just realised the first two posts are from 2011! I will maybe start a new thread on this.


----------

